# Harlequin Lionhead



## StoneyCreekRabbits (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, I just joined this forum.  I wanted to show you the Harlequin Lionhead buck I'm going to get and the Lionhead doe I currently have. I have plans to breed them eventually. I also have two Holland Lops and another Lionhead.


----------



## Apebull (Aug 13, 2013)

AHHH Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Aug 13, 2013)

hi and welcome!!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 14, 2013)

They are super cute!


----------



## LumLumPop (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't...function...too...cute! *goes into cuteness coma*


----------



## whitelop (Aug 14, 2013)

If you bred the Harli with the black and white one, what colors would you get? Just curious. 
Because that little Harli is the cutest thing I've ever seen. I can't see his feets and he looks like a little ball of fur and I want to squeeze him.


----------



## StoneyCreekRabbits (Aug 15, 2013)

I really have no idea what colors I will get. Guess I will find out eventually lol


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 15, 2013)

Omg that white one with the black is AWESOME!! Love love love!!


----------

